# 3.5mm 90 degree



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I have almost finished my XM integration, but I'm stuck at one point. For the install to look nice, I need a cable that goes from RCA to a 90 degree 3.5mm jack. Does anyone know where to get one??? I'm having trouble even finding ANY 3.5mm cable with a 90 degree end on it. If I have to, I clip of the 90 degree off a cable and solder it to an RCA cable. Thanks for any help you can provide. When I am done, I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 3.5mm 90 degree (apstguy)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

